# Kräuter in Pandaria



## Cumulonimbus (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Mitstreiter ,

hier nun die Information für Kräutersammler in Pandaria.

Ab einer Fertigkeit von 500 ist es schon möglich in Pandaria Kräuter zu farmen.

Teepflanze = Alle Gebiete = Ab Fertigkeit 500

Regenmohn = Jadewald , Krasarang-Wildniss , Tal der vier Winde , Tal der ewigen Blüte = ab 525

Goldlotus = Zufallsloot in allen Gebieten , Selten , wichtig für Alchimisten ( Bufftränke und Transmutation ) = ab 550

Sha berührtes Kraut = alle Gebiete = ab 575

Schneelilie = Kun-Lai-Gipfel = ab 575

Narrenkappe = Tonlongsteppe , Schreckensöde = ab 600


Nun viel Spass beim farmen

Beste Grüsse


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. Dezember 2012)

auf den ersten Blick zwar gute Info, aber doch fehlerhaft:

Goldlotus braucht man *nicht *für Tränke, sondern nur für Fläschchen(Flasks) ! Tränke und Elixiere erstellt man mit den normalen Kräutern

das mit der Fertigkeit war schon in Cata und WotLK so und da hatte man den Vorteil im Vergleich zu MoP, daß man *einfach *in diese Gebiete reisen konnte
nach MoP kommt man eigentlich nur erst ab 85 mit der Quest und eventuell noch per Mageport, bin mir da aber nicht sicher
hinzu kommt das Problem, daß ausser im Jadewald es immer bei den Kräutern auch nicht weit bis zum nächsten feindseligen Mob ist und da die Aggrorange ja dann greift kommt´s zum Kampf 
als Stoffie nicht so der Hit ^^
besonders beim Sha-berührte Kraut stell ich mir das schwer vor


----------

